# MT#2 to MT#1 adapter (review to come)



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 12, 2016)

I recently got a Nova Comet II (MT#2) lathe for my birthday. My current lathe is a Shop Fox 1704 which is MT#1. I recently found an adapter that should allow me to use my MT#1 accessories on the Nova. Here is a link for anyone else interested. I'll write a review once I've used it awhile.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2016)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> I recently got a Nova Comet II (MT#2) lathe for my birthday. My current lathe is a Shop Fox 1704 which is MT#1. I recently found an adapter that should allow me to use my MT#1 accessories on the Nova. Here is a link for anyone else interested. I'll write a review once I've used it awhile.


That's not a link to the item, just a link to amazon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 12, 2016)

I use those type of adapters regularly to put MT2 stuff in the tailstock of my Oneway (MT3) My only caution is watch out with really light stuff with MT1 tapers, if you put them in a bigger lathe and really torque on them you run a little more risk of snapping things off. Not much but you do want to keep it in mind. For pen mandrels and whatnot it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 12, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's not a link to the item, just a link to amazon.



Oh crap. How's this?


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 12, 2016)

You know what...I can't even see the link . Anyways, if you use your Google-fu you can find the adapter......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 12, 2016)

Your new lathe should have it's own #2 morse spur drive so you only need the adapter fer the pen mandrel & Jacobs chuck. Adapter will be safe for those.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 12, 2016)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Oh crap. How's this?


Still no good -- looks like you posted it as "Media" (the little icon that looks like a photo of a mountain) instead of using the "Link" ... is this the one you meant -- CLICK HERE

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2016)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> You know what...I can't even see the link . Anyways, if you use your Google-fu you can find the adapter......


Are we feeling cranky?


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 13, 2016)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> You know what...I can't even see the link . Anyways, if you use your Google-fu you can find the adapter......



Damn board does that to me all the time too Keith. When posting links to places like Amazon where the board converts it from a link to an ad; shows up for a second, then *= POOF = *it's simply gone! Never to be seen again!!


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 14, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Still no good -- looks like you posted it as "Media" (the little icon that looks like a photo of a mountain) instead of using the "Link" ... is this the one you meant -- CLICK HERE



It is that one, but I have one that is Prime eligible, the one linked is an add-on. Only means you have to buy $25 worth of stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

